# Franziska van Almsick - Upskirt @ "Green Tec Awards", Münchner Messehallen, 04-05-2014 [7x]



## dante_23 (12 Juli 2014)




----------



## Knödelschubser (12 Juli 2014)

Richtig hübsche Lady geworden die Franzi,,,


----------



## Bananenhans (12 Juli 2014)

Danke für Franzi,
aber wo ist der Upskirt ? Ich seh keinen Slip auf den Bildern


----------



## duplo74 (12 Juli 2014)

vielen dank finde aber auch kein upskirt.


----------



## frank63 (12 Juli 2014)

Schöne Pics, obwohl ich auch keinen Upskirt erkennen kann.


----------



## Rolli (12 Juli 2014)

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## Lumo (12 Juli 2014)

Repost :angry:


----------



## Sandy79 (12 Juli 2014)

Vielen Dank, super Bilder! Auch wenn man das Alter langsam sieht ;-)


----------



## mc-hammer (12 Juli 2014)

geile schenkel und ein schönes dekoltte frau almsick


----------



## Shavedharry (12 Juli 2014)

Danke für die schönen Bilder  Ein Upskirt kann ich leider nicht erkennen...aber schöne Titten muss sie ja haben...die würde ich gern mal ausgepackt sehen


----------



## Xiaul23 (13 Juli 2014)

Danke für Franziska :thx:


----------



## knutschi (13 Juli 2014)

Franzi du bleibst ne super Frau


----------



## looser24 (13 Juli 2014)

Sieht super aus


----------



## MaxPower (13 Juli 2014)

Klasse Bilder


----------



## Ludger77 (13 Juli 2014)

Danke für die heiße Frau von Almsick!!


----------



## krabbl73 (13 Juli 2014)

Kein Upskirt aber schöne Bilder - Danke


----------



## comatron (13 Juli 2014)

Dante_23 sieht überall Nippel und Upskirts, das legt sich aber nach der Pubertät wieder.
Die Bilder sind hübsch.:thumbup:


----------



## guckmal (13 Juli 2014)

Shavedharry schrieb:


> Danke für die schönen  Ein Upskirt kann ich leider nicht erkennen...aber schöne Titten muss sie ja haben...die würde ich gern mal ausgepackt sehen



das kann ich nur bestätigen


----------



## guckmal (13 Juli 2014)

:thx::thx: ich kann nur sagen möchte diese brüste auch mal ganz nackt sehen:WOW::WOW:


----------



## Vater Beimer (13 Juli 2014)

Dankeschön für den Nicht-Upskirt.


----------



## sachsen paule (13 Juli 2014)

Bananenhans schrieb:


> Danke für Franzi,
> aber wo ist der Upskirt ? Ich seh keinen Slip auf den Bildern



korrekt, das ist kein upskirt


----------



## Punisher (14 Juli 2014)

geil geil geil


----------



## streti (15 Juli 2014)

Danke für FRANZI, leider ohne Upskirt


----------



## Kunigunde (15 Juli 2014)

Hübsch! Danke vielmals!


----------



## Jone (22 Juli 2014)

Danke für Franzi


----------



## gdab (22 Juli 2014)

Sehr schöne Bilder, vielen Dank.:thumbup:


----------



## hansi187 (22 Juli 2014)

Dankeschön )


----------



## guennitiem (22 Juli 2014)

Danke für Franzi,


----------



## pete* (22 Juli 2014)

Sie sieht großartig aus. vielen dank


----------



## spitfire123 (22 Juli 2014)

Herzlichen Dank Klasse Frau !!!!


----------



## sueblue (22 Juli 2014)

ich mag die, die is nett


----------



## urs (22 Juli 2014)

dankeschön


----------



## achim203 (26 Juli 2014)

einfach schön die Frau :thx:


----------



## ekki_man (28 Juli 2014)

Ich finde sie heutzutage als gestandene Frau viel interessanter, als zu Zeiten ihrer aktiven Laufbahn als Schwimmerin.

Auch wenn ich, wie die meisten, kein Upskirt sehe,.....schöne Bilder. 



Grüsse, ekki.


----------



## klabuster (27 Sep. 2014)

schön auch ohne upskirt


----------



## reloaded (27 Sep. 2014)

sehr schön. danke.


----------



## opc_line (7 Okt. 2014)

Sehr geil anzusehen..


----------



## lulu12 (10 Okt. 2014)

sehr huebsch


dante_23 schrieb:


>


----------



## Mister_Mike (17 Okt. 2014)

Upskirt hin oder her, Sie wird immer schöner!


----------



## bodywatch (17 Okt. 2014)

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr .... hammer bilder .... lady-like ..... vermutlich auch bei dem alten lover notwendig, irgendwie schade


----------



## sandozy (18 Okt. 2014)

Franzi sehr hübsch


----------



## Kolly200 (19 Okt. 2014)

Immer noch recht sexy. Wo ist der Slip zu sehen?


----------



## dagganl (19 Okt. 2014)

Franzi hat einfach einen geilen Körper. Danke für die Bilder!


----------



## dada01 (20 Okt. 2014)

Sehr schön!


----------



## Luk (20 Okt. 2014)

Hat sich gut gemacht die Hübsche


----------



## bbAnton (20 Okt. 2014)

was verdient man (Frau) ,da für einen Pappe Karton vorzuführen ?


----------



## muellerPeter (20 Okt. 2014)

Danke dafür


----------



## olaf1010 (23 Okt. 2014)

toller Körper zum anbeißen


----------



## donnergott611 (23 Okt. 2014)

:thx::thx:für die gelungenen bilder der heißen franzi:WOW::WOW:


----------



## picard12 (27 Okt. 2014)

Super-franzi


----------



## Dragonlordi83 (12 Nov. 2014)

Sexy Franzi, Schon im Schwimmanzug geil, im Kleid noch geiler !!!


----------



## Nicci72 (5 Dez. 2014)

Franzi entwickelt so langsam einen schönen Hang zum Üppigen...happy09 - das tut ihrem Dekolleté richtig gut...engel09:mussweg:


----------



## michelle99 (14 Dez. 2014)

Franzi ist immer wieder für ein Oops gut ....


----------



## lordus14 (21 Dez. 2014)

she is still beauty..


----------



## big2 (28 Dez. 2014)

Zeitlos schöne Frau


----------



## puppenkiste (1 Jan. 2015)

egal ob mit oder ohne Upskirt, es gibt Frauen die werden immer hübscher je reifer sie werden.
Sehr attraktive Frau.
Danke!


----------



## aguckä (12 Jan. 2015)

schwimmerin ...


----------



## leech47 (12 Jan. 2015)

Aber trotzdem, schöne Bilder.


----------



## Bolle1977 (13 Jan. 2015)

Schöne Bilder! Danke!!!!


----------



## sebi1996801 (19 Jan. 2015)

ach Franzi... du bist immer wieder eine Augenweide


----------



## uiui (20 Jan. 2015)

nice nice


----------



## JorgeDC (20 Jan. 2015)

Tolle Frau! Schön! :thx:


----------



## paddymail (20 Jan. 2015)

tolle bilder von franzi!


----------



## wolf1958 (21 Jan. 2015)

Schönes Kleid, sexy und elegant.


----------



## peterlux (21 Jan. 2015)

Immer noch nett anzuschauen ..


----------



## chini72 (23 Jan. 2015)

:thx: für sexy FRANZI!!


----------



## knollo (1 März 2015)

Vielen Dank für die schönen Bilder.


----------



## willy wutz (1 März 2015)

guckmal schrieb:


> :thx::thx: ich kann nur sagen möchte diese brüste auch mal ganz nackt sehen:WOW::WOW:



Nicht nur die Brüste....!


----------



## willi winzig (1 März 2015)

:thx::thx::thx::thx::thx::thx::thx::thx::thx: sehr hübsch :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## markw (1 März 2015)

auch im alter noch hübsch danke


----------



## nida1969 (10 März 2015)

Danke für die Bilder!


----------



## jeanes224 (28 März 2015)

kann sich sehn lassen für ihr alter


----------



## olafson (29 März 2015)

auch wenn es kein upskirt ist, Franzi ist immer toll anzuschauen


----------



## stefan_r (7 Apr. 2015)

Noch immer eine sexy Frau!


----------



## Dienstleister1 (10 Apr. 2015)

Leider kann man kein upskirt/keinen Slip sehen


----------



## Meuw (11 Apr. 2015)

So ein Kleid hat eben seine Tücken


----------



## smack (16 Apr. 2015)

super, aber kein upskirt


----------



## gugy (16 Apr. 2015)

super bild !


----------



## Karin P (17 Apr. 2015)

Na ja so richtig vorzeigbar ist sie nicht mehr.


----------



## MrCap (17 Apr. 2015)

*Vielen Dank für die leckere sexy Lady-Franzi !!!*


----------



## Weltenbummler (18 Apr. 2015)

Sie zeigt einige sehr heiße Körperteile.


----------



## vu99 (18 Apr. 2015)

Schöne Bilder. Danke


----------



## MrBig120 (26 Apr. 2015)

Danke für die Bilder.


----------



## rotmarty (26 Apr. 2015)

Die Titten sind ja geil!


----------



## rocket2000 (27 Apr. 2015)

Geile Titten!


----------



## Tomcum (27 Apr. 2015)

Ich hoffe die Franzi zieht sich irgendwann mal aus


----------



## fridolin99 (28 Apr. 2015)

Kannte ich noch gar nicht. Danke!


----------



## borund (3 Mai 2015)

Super Bilder danke!


----------



## BayernSepp (26 Feb. 2016)

super bilder


----------



## jack222 (26 Feb. 2016)

eine hübsche Frau...


----------



## erheh (28 Feb. 2016)

Danke für die klasse Bilder!


----------



## whomass (28 Feb. 2016)

Franzi is immer nett. Danke vielmals.


----------



## Schaum1 (28 Feb. 2016)

war sie da schon schwanger ?


----------



## ketzekes (28 Feb. 2016)

Franzi ist ne wucht,danke


----------



## Dragonlordi2201 (3 März 2016)

Ein Traum :thx:


----------



## xero12 (3 März 2016)

noch immer ne hübsche Danke


----------



## goran123 (4 März 2016)

Klasse! Gern mehr von der Sorte...


----------



## Mansory (4 März 2016)

kein upskirt, aber tiefe einblicke =)


----------



## alpaslan (21 März 2016)

wusste nicht, dass sie so große brüste hat. nachdem sport sind die brüste offenbar erheblich größer geworden


----------



## Rambo (23 März 2016)

Franzi bleibt und ist eine Hammerfrau1
:thx::thumbup:


----------



## wolf1958 (30 März 2016)

Naja, upskirt kann man schon dazu sagen, finde ich, jedenfalls hübsch.


----------



## helmutk (30 März 2016)

die frau wird immer hübcher. dankesehr


----------



## Hollow (1 Apr. 2016)

nur ma so zu info, ich glaub upskirt ist es erst wenn man den slip sieht


----------



## crea (4 Apr. 2016)

Dankeschön


----------



## alanfa26 (10 Apr. 2016)

Vielen Dank :thx:


----------



## cllc6 (16 Apr. 2016)

Sehr schön


----------



## captainkorn2003 (1 Mai 2016)

schade dass es keine halterlosen sind.
trotzdem super fotos.


----------



## kimu (2 Mai 2016)

:thx: aber ein, zwei Bilder nicht gerade vorteilhaft für Franzi


----------



## trh80 (7 Juli 2016)

tolle beine hat die franzi


----------



## honduras (24 Juli 2016)

der franz kanns


----------



## MarneusC (31 Juli 2016)

lecker Beine..


----------



## EddiSuffKopp (7 Okt. 2017)

Super tolle Bilder... Danke :thx:


----------



## dhaddy (11 Okt. 2017)

Würde ihr zu gerne mal das Kleid gerade zupfen.


----------



## keskinkt17 (1 Nov. 2017)

klasse bilder


----------



## jooo (7 Jan. 2018)

sehr heiß und hübsch:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Jeffconover (7 Jan. 2018)

Sehr scharf! Sehr sexy Beine


----------



## Voyeurfriend (15 Jan. 2018)

Franzi ist super!


----------



## phprazor (23 Jan. 2018)

Danke für die hübsche Franzi .... bitte einmal einpacken - nehm ich ;-) :-D
Echt lecker .... nicht viel zu sehen, aber für die Phantasie reicht es.


----------



## hirnknall (23 Jan. 2018)

Upskirt ist natürlich auch ein dehnbarer Begriff soso

Immerhin ist der Arm aus dem Kleid rausgerutscht


----------



## glpsy (24 Jan. 2018)

Vielen Dank, super Bilder! Auch wenn man das Alter langsam sieht ;-)


----------



## der_nette_mann (26 Jan. 2018)

sehr sexy :thx:


----------



## JoeKoon (26 Jan. 2018)

Vielen Dank


----------



## Djmdhirn (2 Feb. 2018)

Danke für eine tolle heiße Frau


----------



## mark lutz (6 Feb. 2018)

sehr hot gute bilder danke


----------



## f4nkym0nky (25 Feb. 2018)

schön, wieder mal was von ihr zu sehen


----------



## chris1712 (18 Aug. 2018)

Sieht super aus


----------



## rubyruby (27 Aug. 2018)

Sie wird mit dem Alter immer hübscher.
Dank der Fotos sehen wir das auch !


----------



## chris1712 (3 Feb. 2019)

Schöne Pics, obwohl ich auch keinen Upskirt erkennen kann.


----------

